# I'm gonna go see that girl about her vagina



## Necsus

Come rendereste in italiano questo simpatico gioco di parole?
Dal film 'Horrible Bosses'. I tre amici chiacchierano seduti al tavolino del bar e dopo lo scambio di battute, Kurt si alza per andare dalla bionda in questione:

NICK
You can't get that expunged? All you did was (stammers) pu-- You pulled your dick out on a playground.
DALE
I was taking a piss at night, there were no kids. All right, you know what? You don't put a playground right next to a bar. It's entrapment.
KURT
Mm-hm. Speaking of entrapment... *I'm gonna go see that girl about her vagina*.
BLONDE IN RIVETTI'S BAR
(chuckles)

Recita la nota esplicativa:
_(see...vagina : note allusion to the idiomatic phrase 'I'm gonna go see a man about a horse', an euphemism of 'I am going to the toilet')_

E questa è la discussione in WRF su 'I got to see a man about a horse'.

Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

"A proposito di trappole, vado a vedere di acchiappare quella [bella] topa"

O qualcosa del genere 

Che ne pensi?


----------



## Necsus

Eheheh... Molto brillante, come sempre, Dani! 
Il problema è che _entrapment_ in questo caso è più 'induzione al reato' che _trappola_, direi, in quanto essendo posta l'area giochi subito fuori dal bar è molto facile che venga usata dai maschietti per liberarsi dei liquidi accumulati, cosa che a Dale è costata la denuncia come _sex offender_ (criminale sessuale)...

@Gianfry: dovrebbe rispondere anche ai tuoi dubbi...


----------



## Gianfry

Tu come lo renderesti, nec?
C'è una cosa, poi, che non mi è chiara: la relazione fra "Speaking of entrapment" e la frase successiva. La donna di cui si parla è vista in maniera negativa?
Superato questo ostacolo, mi sembra che la soluzione di stella sia molto brillante, anche se apre un altro problema: la traduzione di "It's entrapment". "Ti senti in trappola"? Non so, non mi convince del tutto. Proverei più con qualcosa tipo "E' castrante/soffocante/frustrante/limitante/ecc", da cui si aprono altre possibilità per la battuta successiva.

EEDIT:
Leggo ora il secondo post di nec. Mi sembrava che qualcosa non quadrasse...
Ora ci ripenso


----------



## stella_maris_74

Necsus said:


> Eheheh... Molto brillante, come sempre, Dani!
> Il problema è che _entrapment_ in questo caso è più 'induzione al reato' che _trappola_, direi, in quanto essendo posta l'area giochi subito fuori dal bar è molto facile che venga usata dai maschietti per liberarsi dei liquidi accumulati, cosa che a Dale è costata la denuncia come _sex offender_ (criminale sessuale)...


Be', hai sicuramente ragione riguardo a "entrapment", ma da quanto leggo sul dizionario del Corriere:


> *n.*
> *1* intrappolamento *m.*
> *2* (intentional deception by a police officer) trappola *f.*, tranello *m.*



"trappola" dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso abbastanza bene come traduzione, e così si reggerebbe anche tutto il resto.

Ma naturalmente attendiamo altre soluzioni... ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Necsus

Le battute precedenti, come probabilmente le renderò:

DALE Sono registrato\iscritto come criminale sessuale, sì.
KURT (RIDE)
NICK Non possono cancellarti? In fondo l'hai solo tirato fuori in un'area giochi per bambini.
DALE (ACC FIA) No…/ Era una pisciata notturna, non c'erano bambini! Diciamola tutta…: non si mette un'area giochi… di fianco a un bar:/ è induzione al reato.
KURT Mm-hm…


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus said:


> @Gianfry: dovrebbe rispondere anche ai tuoi dubbi...


Non del tutto, magari per colpa mia...
Intanto, ancora non capisco la relazione fra "entrapment" e la donna in questione.
Poi, "trappola" come "induzione al reato" è un po' ambiguo. Cosa vuol dire? Che uno va a farsi un'innocente pisciatina e viene scambiato per un maniaco, oppure vede tutti quei ragazzini e viene indotto in tentazione?

EDIT:
Nota a margine: con le soluzioni proposte il riferimento alla toilette si perde. Magari si può evocare con un "Vado un attimo a...", ma certo sarebbe ben poca cosa...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Credo che anche la presenza della bella bionda sia un'"induzione al reato"... capisciammè! 

Quanto alla frase precedente, è come se avessero sistemato l'area giochi accanto al bar proprio allo scopo di far cadere in tentazione gli uomini dalla vescica traboccante, in modo da poterli poi arrestare.
Un po' come quando piazzano un autovelox ben nascosto su un bel rettilineo lungo e invitante!


----------



## Necsus

stella_maris_74 said:


> Credo che anche la presenza della bella bionda sia un'"induzione al reato"... capisciammè!
> 
> Quanto alla frase precedente, è come se avessero sistemato l'area giochi accanto al bar proprio allo scopo di far cadere in tentazione gli uomini dalla vescica traboccante, in modo da poterli poi arrestare.
> Un po' come quando piazzano un autovelox ben nascosto su un bel rettilineo lungo e invitante!


 Esattamente. La bionda è appena passata e ha lanciato una provocante occhiata a Kurt.
 Esattamente. 


Gianfry said:


> Nota a margine: con le soluzioni proposte il riferimento alla toilette si perde.


Quel riferimento in realtà è tutto dell'inglese, in italiano non mi sembra che esista un'equivalenza per le due espressioni che ci consenta di collegarle. La toilette forse non è più un elemento fondamentale, a questo punto...


----------



## Gianfry

E' una provocazione!
A proposito di provocazioni... 

Questa è istigazione a delinquere!
A proposito di istigazione...


----------



## Necsus

Sì, perfetto, anche 'provocazione' o 'istigazione a delinquere' funzionano (compatibilmente con le lunghezze), non aiutano però per la frase in oggetto, cioè la seconda parte della battuta, che è il gioco di parole in inglese...


----------



## VolaVer

stella_maris_74 said:


> "A proposito di trappole, vado a vedere di acchiappare quella [bella] topa"
> 
> O qualcosa del genere
> Che ne pensi?


Io sostengo questa tua versione, stella! Mi sembra perfetta per il contesto e rimangono sia il senso di 'tranello' che l'implicazione sessuale.


Gianfry said:


> [...]Intanto, ancora non capisco la relazione fra "entrapment" e la donna in questione.[...]


Ma come no, Gianfry!  Sarò maliziosa, ma l'allusione all'atto fisico è abbastanza _graphic_, onestamente...


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus said:


> Sì, perfetto, anche 'provocazione' o 'istigazione a delinquere' funzionano (compatibilmente con le lunghezze), non aiutano però però per la frase in oggetto, cioè la seconda parte della battuta, che è il gioco di parole in inglese...


Beh, tu stesso (post 9) sembri aver rinunciato a rendere l'allusione alla toilette, mentre il legame fra la ragazza e l'istigazione/provocazione/ecc è già chiaro dall'occhiata che c'è stata fra i due.
Insomma, se dalla frase inglese togli il richiamo alla toilette, cosa resta se non qualcosa tipo "Vado a fare due chiacchiere con quella bella topa/fica"?

EDIT:
@volaver: Anche a me piace la soluzione di stella, ma quello che è emerso riguardo al significato di "entrapment" la rende meno plausibile. Quanto a me, per lo stesso motivo mi si è fatta più chiara la relazione che prima mi pareva oscura


----------



## Necsus

Intendevo dire che mi sembra difficile mantenere il _contenuto_ del gioco di parole (la toilette), però la _forma_ in qualche modo va mantenuta, perché se in originale c'è una soluzione linguistica di quel tipo che accompagna l'uscita di scena del personaggio, questo deve accadere anche nella versione italiana.


----------



## rrose17

Can I ask a stupid question? Where do you get the idea "I'm going to ask that girl about her vagina" is the same as "I'm going to the bathroom"?? I know the expression "I'm going to see a man about a dog" etc. but how does that fit here? To me it's just about that pretty blond sitting at the bar, and that he's intentionally about to make a fool of himself.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> Can I ask a stupid question? Where do you get the idea "I'm going to ask that girl about her vagina" is the same as "I'm going to the bathroom"?? I know the expression "I'm going to see a man about a dog" etc. but how does that fit here? To me it's just about that pretty blond sitting at the bar, and that he's intentionally about to make a fool of himself.


 I couldn't agree more...I've read this over and over and am unable to find any connection at all between the two expressions (us Brits also talk about dogs and not horses, by the way).


----------



## Necsus

Hi rrose and london. I've got that idea from the explanatory note in the script of the movie, as I said in post #1:
_(see...vagina : note allusion to the idiomatic phrase 'I'm gonna go see a man about a horse', an euphemism of 'I am going to the toilet'). _


----------



## rrose17

I saw that note but didn't realize it came from the horse's mouth, as it were... And this note is in fact from the author... (sorry for asking)
Well only to say that it sure ain't obvious! and the way that LC and I understood it, it's pretty funny, to say that in that way, all pretense aside.


----------



## Necsus

Rrose and LC, it's always an honour can have your opinion. Thanks a lot.
Sometimes I think that people who prepares the dialogue lists of US movies put in them some notes just to make our job more complicate...


----------



## panzona

Se posso dire la mia (e perdonatemi se lo faccio in italiano) secondo me la nota vuole spiegare ai traduttori stranieri che c'è un calco *strutturale* su una ben nota espressione idiomatica (due elementi "chiave", quelli "caratterizzanti", sono mantenuti uguali: _see_ - _about + possessivo_) e due cambiano (oggetto e argomento, già "pretestuosi" nell'espressione originale); non per questo il calco deve avere un qualche nesso *semantico* con la frase d'origine... è uno degli "spostamenti" tipici della frase umoristica: tutti riconoscono la fonte, ma il contenuto diverso genera l'effetto straniante e, se voluto, comico... non so se mi sono spiegata 

Un po' come dire (e scusate la stupidità e poca incisività dell'esempio, ma è fatto al volo):

chi ride non piglia bistecche

Si "sente" il _chi dorme non piglia_ _pesci_ ma il contenuto non ha alcun nesso (o nexus, o Necsus... ) con la frase d'origine, ma potrebbe avere un esito 'comico' in un ipotetico contesto pertinente.

O no?


----------



## Gianfry

rrose17 said:


> I know the expression "I'm going to see a man about a dog" etc. but how does that fit here?


When I read "I'm going to see a man about a horse" I thought it made sense meaning "Devo vedere un tizio riguardo a un cavallo", that is "I'm making a deal with somebody about a horse", which sounds much like old West or also British countryside gentlemen. Provided things work like this, I can't figure out what kind of deal can you have about a dog!


----------



## panzona

Gianfry said:


> When I read "I'm going to see a man about a horse" I thought it made sense meaning "Devo vedere un tizio riguardo a un cavallo", that is "I'm making a deal with somebody about a horse", which sounds much like old West or also British countryside gentlemen. Provided things work like this, I can't figure out what kind of deal can you have about a dog!



Not sure if I'm right, but good ole British hunting habits is what came immediately to my mind...


----------



## Gianfry

panzona said:


> Not sure if I'm right, but good ole British hunting habits is what came immediately to my mind...


Yes, it could be. Definitely...


----------



## Tunalagatta

I think it might be to do with racing - greyhound or whippet racing is a popular betting sport (as is horseracing) in Britain. You could imagine that people would want to discuss insider knowledge about racing dogs and horses in private somewhere. So it's a euphemism for using the toilet, or something else that's private, and that you don't want anyone else to know about.

EDIT What _doesn't_ Wiki know?


----------



## panzona

Thank you, Tunalagatta!

(I wrote only "Tuna" at first, but it read funny, ).


----------



## Tunalagatta

panzona said:


> Thank you, Tunalagatta!
> 
> (I wrote only "Tuna" at first, but it read funny, ).



You're welcome  It's quite common for people, especially in local pubs, to run informal books on sports events etc, as I guess it must be everywhere. It may once have been illegal (perhaps it still is?  Why don't I know these things?), hence the "hush-hush" nature of the expression.

"Tuna" is fine by me, as is anything really. I mean, my username in general is stupid...what on earth was I thinking?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Is the the male equivalent of, I'm going to go powder my nose?


----------



## Gianfry

AlabamaBoy said:


> Is the the male equivalent of, I'm going to go powder my nose?


Ha ha... maybe...
I have a picture taken in a very classy and old café in West Midlands. The sign for the women's toilet read "powder room". I guess it was quite common, right?


----------



## rrose17

Ciao. _Powder room_ is still used to describe a bathroom in someone's home that doesn't have a bathtub or shower, only a toilet and sink. I always thought going to see a man about a dog was simply alluding to seeing a man about buying a dog, but I could be wrong. The expression, I'm pretty sure is falling out of use.


----------



## Necsus

Okay, thanks to everybody! So in the end what the conclusion is? Do I have to forget the vagina thing? Er... I mean... well, you've understood...


----------



## wonderment

Gianfry said:


> Intanto, ancora non capisco la relazione fra "entrapment" e la donna in questione.
> Poi, "trappola" come "induzione al reato" è un po' ambiguo. Cosa vuol dire?


My take: _entrapment_ in this context means luring someone into a compromising (sexual) position/situation to look stupid or disreputable.  Dale was probably charged with pedophiliac lewdness (an innocent piss mistaken for jacking off, Nick: “You pulled your dick on the a playground.”) As for Kurt, it’s obvious, yes? 



Necsus said:


> Quel riferimento in realtà è tutto dell'inglese, in italiano non mi sembra che esista un'equivalenza per le due espressioni che ci consenta di collegarle. La toilette forse non è più un elemento fondamentale, a questo punto...


Drop the toilet, not the girl. He means to excuse himself so he could go be with this girl (“Kurt si alza per andare dalla bionda in questione”), not to go to the restroom. The set phrase “see a man about a horse”, whatever it’s original literal meaning, has come to be used “to apologize for one's imminent departure or absence – generally to euphemistically conceal one's true purpose, such as going to use the toilet”. Usage here is ironic because by substituting _girl_ and _vagina_ for _man_ and _horse_ in this set phrase, Kurt is excusing himself from his friends’ company but hardly concealing his purpose (i.e. he’s neither betting on a horse nor going to the loo). The allusion to the loo seems secondary and partly as a tie-in to the earlier reference to pissing and its entrapment.


----------



## Necsus

Thank you, Wonder! So I have just to find a pun to replace the English one. Or maybe not...


----------



## Gianfry

Io lascerei da parte il gioco di parole.
Prenderei solo le "scuse" e l'"affare", quindi:
_A proposito di provocazioni [o quello che sarà]... Scusate, ma ho un affare da discutere/sistemare con quella bella  fica_
o simili...


----------



## renminds

In my opinion, "tentazione" is a better translation for "entrapment" in both phrases where it is used. As far as the big question, I would say:

"A proposito di tentazione... devo assentarmi per il bisogno di quella fica."

Maybe in this way you keep the pun and a slight reference to the loo.

Bye,
Renminds


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a tutti, ragazzi. _Provocazione_ o _tentazione_, sì. E _induzione al reato_ o _istigazione a delinquere_ anche. Per il gioco di parole oggetto del thread, ancora non so... Come ottimamente illustrato da Panzona nel post#20, si tratta di un calco strutturale che non necessita forzatamente di un nesso semantico con la frase originale. Quindi dovrò casomai trovare un modo di dire italiano che si presti a essere modificato per la bisogna.


----------



## AngelEyes

This is how my American brain views all of this. First of all, when a guy in a bar says, "I'm going to go see a man about a horse." it's because he's at least trying to aim for some decorum out in public. He doesn't want to come right out and say, "I gotta go take a piss."

However, in this scene, that's not what we're talking about at all. The guy whipped it out in the playground and whizzed. This conversation is talking about where he did it and the appropriateness of it, mainly because it's a children's playground.

If you want to keep the vagina line in, you have to somehow add the horse line first.

For instance:

NICK
You can't get that expunged? All you did was (stammers) pu-- You pulled your dick out on a playground.
DALE
I was taking a piss at night, there were no kids. All right, you know what? You don't put a playground right next to a bar. It's entrapment.
KURT
Entrapment? I don't think so. It's _your_ dick.Your choice. If you were going to see a man about a horse, you should have at least done it inside, man." He eyed the blonde at the bar. "Now if you'll excuse me... *I'm gonna go see that girl about her vagina*."
BLONDE IN RIVETTI'S BAR
(chuckles)


I'm using this to illustrate that you have to set it up with the idiom in order to complete it with the one that's made up at the end.

Otherwise, there's no connection and it doesn't make sense.

P.S.
_All those guys are pigs, if you ask me. _


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> When I read "I'm going to see a man about a horse" I thought it made sense meaning "Devo vedere un tizio riguardo a un cavallo", that is "I'm making a deal with somebody about a horse", which sounds much like old West or also British countryside gentlemen. Provided things work like this, I can't figure out what kind of deal can you have about a dog!


A hunting dog or maybe the "dogs" (meaning dog races: a lot of betting goes on when you "go down the dogs", as we say in London). My father certainly still use the (dog) expression frequently, whereas my mother goes to powder her nose or spend a penny. Never heard the horse version....

@nexie: neanch'io avevo capito che la nota era dell'autore, sorry. Comunque, vedo che neanche agli americani (hello, Angel) la battuta è così chiara. So che hai problemi di sync, ma Angel ha ragione,secondo me.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

It's a stupid joke, but the intended audience (American "pigs") will get it. Now, can that joke be translated? I doubt it.


----------



## Necsus

Thanks, *Angel*!


london calling said:


> So che hai problemi di sync, ma Angel ha ragione, secondo me.


Grazie, LC. Non ne dubito, ma è ovviamente impossibile aggiungere una battuta...  


AlabamaBoy said:


> Now, can that joke be translated? I doubt it.


Ne dubito anch'io. Grazie, AB!


----------



## SPQR

I'm with AngelEyes on this one.

"Going to see a man about a horse" is a way of hiding your intentions - whether you're going to that bathroom, going to buy a present for your spouse, or going to invade Antarctica.

So in my opinion the crux of the issue is whether or not there is a similar phrase in Italian which conveys the idea of "I need to do something, but I really don't want to tell you what it is.

If you have that phrase, then you can change it to something more "coarse".

Vado ad una riunione col Papa.
Devo andare al Vaticano per comprare una bibbia.
??


----------



## Necsus

Thanks, SPQR. Very clear indeed!
Even though I had started thinking of someting like "vado fare una _teleficata_"...


----------

